# Pressure cooked Bonito (canned tuna recipe)



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

With the current influx of bonito hitting Sydney's coastal shores at present, here's a relatively simple way to prepare these tasty fish using a pressure cooker (PC) which will have them coming out like store-bought tuna. I assume in these instructions that people know how to use a pressure cooker.

1.	You will need enough bonito to fill at least 2/3 of the cooker. I used 4 fish in this example but a 5th could easily have fitted in. The fish must be fresh and firm.

2.	Cut the bonito into cutlets about 4-5cm thick (no thinner). Discard the head and tail and snip off the pectoral fins and attached joint. Wash the cutlets and remove any loose blood.








3.	Spread a layer of cutlets in the cooking tray at the bottom of the PC. Fit so as the pieces are firmly packed but not jammed in. Generously cover each cutlet with cooking salt. This may take several tablespoons but is essential for the final taste. Add a light sprinkling of cracked pepper over the cutlets.

4.	Repeat with another layer of cutlets until all the fish has been added and salted. 








5.	Fill the PC with enough water to cover the top layer of fish. At this point add a ½ cup of Apple Cider vinegar (or any other white vinegar.)

6.	Place the PC onto the stove and once pressure has been established (using the green stripe cap/8psi), cook for 40mins. Warning - your kitchen and house will begin to smell like a commercial tuna cannery during the cooking process. Your partner will complain.

7.	Immediately remove the PC from the heat and allow cooling.

8.	Transfer the fish to a glass dish and pour as much liquid over to submerge the flesh. Cover and chill, and enjoy some of the best tuna you've ever eaten!















*Notes:* 
•	This recipe will make a lot of tuna. It is advisable to consume within a 2-week period as the flesh will eventually go off and be only good for burley or the cat. 
•	You can actually use any tuna or mackerel, even slimeys and frigates. Australian salmon can be used as well but naturally, won't be as appetizing as bonito or striped tuna. However, the salmon will be identical in taste and colour to store-bought canned salmon.
•	Don't overcook the cutlets, and don't under-salt them. Surprisingly, the salt will not over-penetrate the flesh too much but give it a nice flavour.

Enjoy!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks good, do the bones go soft like canned stuff ?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

keza said:


> looks good, do the bones go soft like canned stuff ?


You betcha! Soft and chalky.

I stress, this is exactly like John West canned tuna from a shop. I even think its better because you can tweak the ingredients to your liking.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Love your style Murd, looks great . I saw something similar on fox on a program shot in the Allaska , they cooked and canned samon using a pressure cooker.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Been waiting for that one Rick, looks great.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

My whole house stinks like a commercial tuna cannery during the cooking process and all my neighbors are complaining. Tasty result.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

So Mr X, you picked up a pressure cooker? I made a batch of PC tuna from the haul I got on Friday. Very nice, and identical in taste to all the other batches I've made.

'Striped tuna' is the dogs bollocks for this recipe. Years ago they were common around Longy during early summer and a single, 8lb fish was the perfect size for the cooker. I remember the days around Longy when the stripies were thicker than sweep and used to school just off Collaroy in their thousands. One year, they didn't turn up and have been scarce ever since.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes Rick, picked up a pressure cooker. Thanks for the tips. Will add more salt next time.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

If you do that exact same process but then strain off the fish and put into sterilised airtight jars and cover with olive oil it should last you a fair bit longer and also impart the nice flavour of the oil. Or you could also put them into sealed cryvac bags will last ages


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWapx8DYAAAxXgAAQQAEAARAgPuOfQCAASEqaammTamhtI9Qr0RoAANJiD3bJlGrsIqCFKi2kRuahlxh7B9PuWoh3EAjj6KrGhsIvKafF3JFOFCQqnHwNgA==


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great info/recipe. I've been thinking about canning tuna for some time now. I think I might just try this next season.


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

thanks Murd
tried your recipe on some skipjack tuna - wasn't 100% certain straight out of the pressure cooker but once it a spent a little time in packed in olive oil I was truely converted. could happily eat it straight out of the jar all day long. in a cream sauce makes a terrific pasta topping also.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It would also be worth doing this with mac tuna also.
I have done similar with a couple now. I don't have a pressure cooker yet so I just boil the strips of fillets and then put it in sterilized jars with olive oil and it tastes great.
It is the only way I have found to make mac tuna edible and it's yumo.


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

yep
mac tuna go okay as well
1000's of the buggers busting up inshore a week or so ago
put a couple in the pressure cooker - definitely darker coloured flesh than the John West stuff but eats just as well
don't back off on the salt when you do this
I bring the cooker up to pressure on the stove but then transfer it to the outside barbie for the 40mins cooking - the smell ain't good


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaRFYZwAABpfgAAQUAGAAgAjVIo/7//gIACUhKqfqaT0n6TET0hp6hkwT1CBIyZBkyADQDRAWGJtK3nq6QYDE28MBJUKEnSRHxi16Jfa+c4TCcATXPnJPCFEMNKpC2IMuzltSzEmLmZOnfaQLkog4+7W67tSu/WO6NxeMlBWOTDLh6j/MDTiLfx35VDB8YijM5ESkCmgyiBrB7N5/xdyRThQkKRFYZw=


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Murd, sounds tasty, but I am guessing the Crocs will smell you from miles around with the cooking smell, wouldn't want to get the odour in your clothing hey? :lol:

Rob


----------

